# I thot I sawed a Puddy Tat!



## grandpawrichard (Jan 19, 2014)

Some photos that my wife took of little "Tweety" Birds.






















I'm going to have to quit teaching her how to use the camera and quit telling her what settings to use. Otherwise she will be constantly out doing me when we go out on photo shoots!

Dick


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jan 19, 2014)

Great shots from the wife just buy her a camera and her go with it tell her to keep posting


----------



## grandpawrichard (Jan 19, 2014)

Lee,

She already uses on of my Canon 7D cameras with a Canon 300 IS L series lenses or a 24-105 L. 
She just doesn't understand how to use the F/stops and shutter speeds.  I can talk to her about it until I'm blue in the face, but she just doesn't get it. So I just tell her "try ----ISO and ---shutter speed or change to ---f/stop".   

Dick


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Jan 19, 2014)

Looks like you've got some local competition. Great shots.


----------



## Broken Arrow 68 (Jan 20, 2014)

When I saw the title to this thread, I just KNEW I'd see a photo of a black panther when I opened it.


----------



## carver (Jan 20, 2014)

Beautiful shots Dick, wife's got talent


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 20, 2014)

She has a good eye - just set her on auto and have fun!


----------



## grandpawrichard (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks guys!  She has a Good Eye and a Fantastic Teacher!   

Dick


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jan 20, 2014)

grandpawrichard said:


> Thanks guys!  She has a Good Eye and a Fantastic Teacher!
> 
> Dick



there come's a time when the student teaches the teacher


----------



## Hoss (Jan 21, 2014)

Tell her well done.  Those are some great shots.

Hoss


----------

